# Sony Ericsson Garantie bei Displaybruch?



## SpIdErScHwEiN (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe das Sony Ericsson W880i Walkman Handy seit drei Monaten und gestern hole ich es aus meiner vorderen Hosentasche und was seh ich da einen schönen Riss durch den Bildschirm aber das Glas darüber war unbeschädigt.
Ich war erst mal geschockt vorallem weil ich das Handy nicht einmal fallen gelassen habe oder irgendwo gegengestoßen bin!!!!!
Jetzt ist die Frage bekomme ich Garantie darauf wenn ich es einschicke weil wenn nicht dann kann ich mir das gleich schenken.
Habt ihr schon erfahrungen mit der Kulanz von Sony Ericsson gemacht?

Greetz SpIdErScHwEiN


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Oktober 2008)

Du könntest Glück haben. Wenn keine äußeren Anzeichen für einen Fallschaden da sind, kannst du den Display Schaden als einen Mangel geltend machen, der von Anfang an vorhanden war.

Da das Handy erst 3 Monate alt ist, muss der Hersteller das Gegenteil beweisen (deutsches Gewährleistungsrecht). Da das einen riesen Aufwand darstellt, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass das Handy ohne Probleme ausgetauscht oder repariert wird.


----------



## BMW M-Power (9. Oktober 2008)

Also, normal muss das erstezt werden, da mein cousin genau das gleiche Problem hatte.

Er hat sein Handy aus der Tasche geholt, und.... ---> Display im Arsch

Er hats einfach zum shop gebracht, und die haben es ausgetauscht.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (9. Oktober 2008)

ich werde morgen mal Bilder reinstellen da meine digicam gerade keinen saft mehr hat dann könnt ihr ja noch mal beirteilen ob sie es umtauschen habe es halt im Internet gekauft und muss es an SE schicken und das dauert halt Ewigkeiten!!!!


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. Oktober 2008)

also ich kann dir zu 95% sagen das die es NICHT umsonst tauschen.
weil meiner ex und nem kumpel das display kaputt ging.
und Sony tauscht die nur gegen geld um.
bei meiner ex waren es 80€ und bei nem kumpel 65€

die begründung von sony..man weiß nich wie es geschah.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Oktober 2008)

ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> die begründung von sony..man weiß nich wie es geschah.



Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate ist das deren Problem herauszufinden, dass es kein herstellungsbedingter Mangel ist. Deswegen wies ich auf offensichtliche Fallschäden hin. Das wäre Beweis genug. Gibt es die nicht, MÜSSEN sie dir das Handy reparieren *oder* KÖNNEN es komplett austauschen.

Wenn sie das nicht tun, hast du einen Grund zum Anwalt zu gehen.

Ich suche mal nach den entsprechenden Paragraphen in meinem BGB-Kommentar (müsste irgendwo unter die §§433ff BGB fallen)


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. Oktober 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate ist das deren Problem herauszufinden, dass es kein herstellungsbedingter Mangel ist. Deswegen wies ich auf offensichtliche Fallschäden hin. Das wäre Beweis genug. Gibt es die nicht, MÜSSEN sie dir das Handy reparieren *oder* KÖNNEN es komplett austauschen.
> 
> Wenn sie das nicht tun, hast du einen Grund zum Anwalt zu gehen.
> 
> Ich suche mal nach den entsprechenden Paragraphen in meinem BGB-Kommentar (müsste irgendwo unter die §§433ff BGB fallen)




geil 

dann wurden die ja abgezockt. 
hatte nämlich von meiner ex das schreiben von sony gesehn.das stand ohne shit so da drin.
dachte auch wie krass die denn sind.
vor allem war ihr display nichmal gebrochen. das ging einfach nimmer.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Oktober 2008)

§476 BGB 

Da steht alles drinne.

BGB - Einzelnorm


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den 6 Monaten ist Sachmängelhaftung/Gewährleistung und betrifft nur den Händler. Beim Hersteller kann man nur Garantieleistungen einfordern, und da entscheidet der Hersteller, was er übernimmt.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Oktober 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das mit den 6 Monaten ist Sachmängelhaftung/Gewährleistung und betrifft nur den Händler. Beim Hersteller kann man nur Garantieleistungen einfordern, und da entscheidet der Hersteller, was er übernimmt.



Das stimmt. Mir ist entfallen, dass in der Regel bei Verbrauchern der Händler derjenige ist. Im Gesetz wird vom "Unternehmer" gesprochen. Dennoch bleibt das oben Geschriebene stehen. Man muss nur zum Händler gehen und dort sein Gewährleistungsrecht einfordern. Wie der dann an sein Geld vom Hersteller kommt, ist sein Problem.


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2008)

In den ersten 6 Monaten sollte eigentlich der Händler der Ansprechpartner sein.


----------

